
Utah junior high school asks students to draw 'terrorism propaganda poster' - shawndumas
http://kutv.com/news/local/utah-junior-high-school-asks-students-to-draw-terrorism-propaganda-poster
======
DrScump
"Information has been including (sic) to help you better understood (sic)..."

Seriously? From a _teacher_?

I hope this is a hoax.

